# Financial requirement for settlement visa



## HannahH (Mar 30, 2011)

hi,

im still struggling a little with all this visa stuff so i was wondering if someone could help me.....?

for the settlement visa we have to provide proof of our finances for my Vietnamese husband to be granted a settlement visa. though the problem is that for the past year i have not been working and his income is so little its not even worth mentioning, a mere 2 000 000 VND a month!

he does however have approximately 1000 GBP in savings, i have none.

when we arrive in England we will both be going straight into work. If we supply a letter from the companies which we will be working for will this be enough to go with the visa application?

from what i understand the proof of finances is to prove we have enough money to live off in the UK without having to get help from the government? surely if we have proof that we will be working as soon as we start and have enough money to live off for the first month everything will be fine?
we will be living with my mother so we dont have to worry about the cost of rent or bills.

please help....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

HannahH said:


> hi,
> 
> im still struggling a little with all this visa stuff so i was wondering if someone could help me.....?
> 
> ...


That won't be enough I'm afraid, and I'm pretty certain your application will be turned down because of luck of funds.

The rule is, simply, that you have enough financial resources - in combined savings, regular UK income and any help from relatives etc - to manage for a period of time, up to 6 months, without resorting to public funds until you become financiallly self-supporting. Even though as British citizen you may be eligible for some benefits after you meet habitual residence requirement, you cannot count on them as nothing is guaranteed at this stage, and of course your husband can claim nothing. As for employment in UK, even if you have a definite job offer, you haven't started yet so it won't be accepted as a source of regular UK income, only potential (you need to produce 3-month worth of pay slips). So what you have - £1000 in savings, no steady UK income and offer of a free accommodation - hardly matches up to what the visa rules require. 

The only way you can meet the financial criteria is for you to return to UK first and start working for 3 months, and/or get additional financial help from your mother or other relatives in UK which is equivalent, roughly, to what a typical couple (no children?) needs to live on - around £2,000 a month, more if you are living in an expensive area like London. You need a formal legally-binding sponsorship letter signed by them, plus their financial evidence like bank statement.


----------



## HannahH (Mar 30, 2011)

thankyou very much for that information it was very helpful. looks like ill be going home and working again a little before expected!

thanks again


----------

